# Don't you love delivery day?



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

I am in love with the Bolivar RC. Which makes me very in love with delivery day :biggrin:

Jason


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Smokes... delivery day is my favorite also!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice! Let those babies have some sleeping time.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice...no...i mean, AWESOME pickup!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

delivery day does rule


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

now thats a smoke


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow - my favorite sticks from my favorite place!

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:

Now I have a question: Does anyone know how to clean drool out of a keyboard?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice...got my cherry broked w/that very stick in Jaw-Ja a couple weekends ago.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

If A=B and B=C, then Love=Love 

Those look stupendous!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Almost better then Christmas day ain't?

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I would love delivery day more if I had deliveries like that!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm planning on letting these sleep for a while, but I just had to give one a try...




...needless to say I loved it! Some more time and these will be classics.

Jason


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Gotta love delivery day,when those show up!!!very nice..


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Those are some of my favorites, nice delivery!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice pick up!! You must try once the gold serie, if you can get your hands on!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Love them Boli's!*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Delivery days do rule, I just don't have enough of them!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up - they look great!:dribble:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Must like delivery. Great smokes.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Man, those look freakin AWESOME!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Those look sweet!!! I would love to get my hands on some of those!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like I need to consider changing plans on where I'm going to be on Tuesdays!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Beautiful Stogies!!!!*

no one hates the delivery man:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: YUM! :dribble:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice un's--always nice when you see the mail man, UPS, Fed Ex--you know what I'm getting around too--Nice!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

ksnake said:


> :dribble: YUM! :dribble:


What Dave Said!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The last box of Bolivar RCs that I got didn't draw worth beans. Mabe 1 in 5 would draw - pretty much had to toss out most of the box.
I had the same thing happen with a box of San Luis Rey rubustos - had to toss 22 of of 25 into the trash - would not draw at all. 
I really like a good cuban cigar, but the quality controll has really been an issue for me with construction. 
The only ones I buy now are either Vega Robina, or Cohiba. Both of these brands have been consistantly good in construction.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome, I hope you kiss your mail-person:lol:


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I gotta get a napkin. I'm droolin'.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet smokes


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

those look nice man ! never tried em,...where did you order them?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smokes dude.


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

redbeard said:


> those look nice man ! never tried em,...where did you order them?


I'm not sure if I'm allowed to discuss sources on this forum. So if you want, you can e-mail me and I'll let you know.

Jason


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, great pickups


----------

